# Clown Pleco L-104



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Cleared all of the inhabitants of my 20g long. I'm probably heading to the LFS to pick up 4 more of these guys and try breeding them!  Can't wait. I will try and post pictures when i can but since my phone is destroyed it might be awhile. 

DJ


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Be careful, Clowns can/do get very vicious even homicidal when others of the same species are around and they are NOT paired.

"The Clown Pleco is one of a few Plecostomus that may not get along with others of its kind, unless they happen to be a pair or there are multiple hiding places in the aquarium. "
I can only keep 1 in my 75g. I keep 1-2 of the same species of dwarfs normally but not the clown's. I do have 2 rnp's,1 clown-2 l-306's

L-340/LDA019 are the clown's L numbers. Double check your species, there are quite a few but a true clown has its entire body covered in little spike like deals.


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info. 

DJ


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

My l-306's are L-044's I just saw some queen plecos today in juvenile form, OMG im getting some, but grabbed 5 syndontis in two different strains from my buddy.

Good luck but I did mention this to him as well and he said a 4 letter word for hades and NO, itll be alot of issues for you in that size tank. He has a 90 set up with alot of clowns in it and is still getting alot of dead juveniles with their heads bit from the more mature clowns in there. Just fair warning do with it what you wish but I think you will find having a variety of dwarfs is alot nicer then a single species.

Good Luck on the tank.


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I finnaly made the trip to aquire my new baby's. I have them in a 20g furnished with driftwood and slate caves, and sand for substrate. The juvies need atleast 4 more months to get too adult size. But here they are...


----------

